
What a Labor Union Is and How It Works - casca
https://www.teenvogue.com/story/what-a-labor-union-is-and-how-it-works
======
black_puppydog
A union is a group of workers who, instead of each fending for themselves,
negotiate with the employers as a single entity. Since they can threaten to
_collectively_ go on strike, and cannot easily be played against each other,
they have actual leverage compared to each individual negotiating their own
work contract.

While this certainly lacks nuance and detail, I'd guess that for someone who
doesn't even know what a union _is_ , it is less confusing than opening with a
court case about the funding of a union...

